# Confused GSd or not



## blindsniper (Feb 9, 2011)

Heys Guys here is much better picture of Dog.Is this a GSd or not...Plus Do comment about its health nd stuff....all suggestions are welcome.I m kinda newbie in this dog thingy...looking forward for ur help...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He looks like a black GSD.

He's handsome but he's really skinny.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

The question should be, why is this dog on a chain?!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i dont think PB. definitely underweight. I can see the hip bones in the picture which being underweight also leads me to question what other health issues are going on.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> i dont think PB. definitely underweight. I can see the hip bones in the picture which being underweight also leads me to question what other health issues are going on.


I think he looks PB, he looks like Sinister's dad.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Hard to say on that condition, I am not convinced but it could be that he is not at his best. He has a miserable look in his eyes


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

How old is he? He has really LONG legs for a GSD, doesn't really look like a PB to me but could be the angle of the picture.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

He looks purebred to me...but, tall and skinny! He desperately needs to be rescued from his current condition. Please find out his temperment and history in order to decide if he is a good fit for you.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The sad life that dog must be living...


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

I've read your previous post about this dog and the circumstances. I say you rescue him and take him to the vet to try and save his life. If he doesnt make it, then you never deal with this so called breeder again. But at least you can say that you tried to save his life and didnt just leave him there to die. Do the right thing and try to save his life!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I think he looks PB, he looks like Sinister's dad.


 
looking at the picture from the other thread i have to agree he does in fact look PB just absolutely miserable


----------



## blindsniper (Feb 9, 2011)

*hey*

Yea...there is another post regarding this dog.. temperament seems to be positive though very aggressive towards strangers buh as i went with breeder to him...i whistled nd he was like waving the tail and i patted his head..his age is one year..I never had a dog could he make up with me regarding all health issues in view.?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Better picture.. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-puppy/153808-gsd-not.html



How old is he? 

To me he looks mixed, but would be beautiful with a bit of weight on him, no chain, and some joy in his eyes.....


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

OMG he could be Sasha's twin!! Long coat GSD, she has Czech import lines.
Help this poor dog!


----------



## Dr. Teeth (Mar 10, 2011)

Why be concerned about wheather this is a purebread or not. Breeding is only 50% of the make up of an adult dog, the other 50% is how its been treated and trained. Many have already said they see some possible health issues, I agree.

Some people have really big hearts and want to rescue unfortunate animals, but I would be overly cautious and put him in the proper, wide open space, if he's a messed up dog that needs a break.


----------

